# RGB Wahnsinn Mystic Light, Auora Sync Gigabyte... usw



## TheBroTM (15. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

gehts noch jemand so, wenn er mal nicht gerade das beste vom Besten kaufen will aber dennoch ein bisschen licht ins Dunkel bringen will , dass er dann die Krise bekommt weil jeder sein eigenes RGB ding drehen will? Bei MSI gibt es nur wenige Boards die dann noch support für die anderen hat z.b. Corsairs RGB Lüfter und Informationen welche exakt unterstzützt werden wird auch nirgends erwähnt. Und einen "Adapter" für alle gibts anscheinend auch nicht bzw hatte einen in der art gesehen der aber nur bei den 12v rgbs hilft nicht aber bei Corsairs 5v. Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen und vielleicht empfehlungen für gute Guides ode rim Allgemeinen Tipps weil das RGB Sync zeugs ist neu für mich.


----------



## Dimitrios1971 (15. Dezember 2017)

Willkommen in Welt des Lichts Wahnsinns


----------

